# Masked/Dumbo rat.



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

I live in Canada, Ontario, St.Catharines and I've been looking for a Masked dumbo rat for ages.

Any breeders around in my area?  (I would like a buck.)


----------



## AdequateRat (Mar 12, 2015)

Or honestly.. just a masked rat.. D: D: D:


----------

